# Self-Service Garage / Rent-a-Ramp - Bognor Regis



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

I used D.B.A Self-Service Garage in Bognor Regis for the first time today for a quick oil-change and Haldex service.



https://bognorselfservicegarage.co.uk/



Excellent place, helpful and friendly owner, easy to book and get the car on the ramp. Use of all the tools and workshop facilities included too.

So much better than the old trolly jack and axel stands. 🤣

Totally recommend to others.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Excellent, shame there are not more of these places about.
What was the hourly rate, with or without using their tools?
Hoggy.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah, they seem to be very popular in the States, and I'm sure they would catch on over here.

Hourly rate with tools was £30, but you get a discount for 1/2 Day, Full Day, Multi-Day etc. They have air tools, engine hoists and all that kind of equipment too.

Oh, and also dispose of old oil, filters etc which is another thing you don't have to worry about.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rawlins, Thanks for the info.
Hoggy.


----------

